# Seeking a 1962 20" Typhoon



## Michaelbike (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking to find a black, original paint 20" 1962 Schwinn Typhoon. Really only need the frame, fork and guard, but interested in whatever you have.  This is the straight bar one-year version of the 20" frame.  I actually had one when I was a kid. We turned it into a Sting-Ray with a Schwinn banana seat and "butterfly" handlebars.  I had that bike for a long time, even turned it into a bmx bike - that's why I still have the butterfly bars, gooseneck, and painted rim set from that bike. Please let me know if you have one for sale. Mike


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

i know its not exact but how about a 1961 frame fork and guard ?


----------



## Michaelbike (Jan 2, 2022)

I thought 62 was first year for Typhoon but I’d love to see pictures of what you got and would definitely consider it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Michaelbike (Jan 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> i know its not exact but how about a 1961 frame fork and guard ?



Nick - can you message me? For some reason, maybe because I'm new, I don't have the option to message you when I click on your avatar. I'm very interested in hearing about the frame, fork and guard. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

Michaelbike said:


> Nick - can you message me? For some reason, maybe because I'm new, I don't have the option to message you when I click on your avatar. I'm very interested in hearing about the frame, fork and guard. Thanks



Hey Mike, yes i do believe that is why ill send you a message now


----------



## nick tures (Jan 15, 2022)

Michaelbike said:


> Nick - can you message me? For some reason, maybe because I'm new, I don't have the option to message you when I click on your avatar. I'm very interested in hearing about the frame, fork and guard. Thanks,
> Mike











						1962 Schwinn Typhoon  20 inch  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Super rare STRAIGHT BAR 20" Schwinn Typhoon. All original paint, seat, and grips. Tires, tassels, and pedals are after market. This could be converted to a stingray jr.  Ready to ride!!</p>



					www.ebay.com
				




heres one


----------

